# General > Application Testing >  Android App

## rrrctraptor31

I am in the process of writing an android app (and soon to windows and iOs)...but here is the android version...since i don't have the money to get my market account yet...you also have to make sure you phone it set to allow unknown sources...thanks ahead of time

Please tell me any bugs or suggestions


Guy Cothal
hey all...i am trying to promote my new app...so if you have an android...download it...it is free and will always be free...check it out...to install, go to your settings/applications and enable Unknown Sources...then goto the link below on your phone...it will download and click it to install

https://sites.google.com/site/guysfu...s%20Funnys.apk

----------


## akhileshbc

What does the app do ?

Please provide more details about the app as well as screenshots if possible.

 :wave:

----------

